# June Photography Thread



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2008)

Here you go.  I will be back later with a contribution.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## samk (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



   I think you've lent the subject a degree of class.  

There better not be any photos of my feet appearing on this thread!


----------



## samk (Jun 1, 2008)

Is the subject it being grim up north?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2008)

It was taken in Nottingham. 

Unless you're referring to Papingo's feet being grim...


----------



## learydeary (Jun 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## janeb (Jun 1, 2008)

Tynemouth Beach, today











The jetskiers never made it out, came back in about 10 minutes later

Then our front garden just as the rain ended, the lilac tree looking good and the plum tree showing signs of another very heavy crop - we got 35lb+ last year


----------



## pogofish (Jun 2, 2008)

Shot yesterday, worked-on tonight, so straddling the end of the month:






Upland Aberdeenshire






Woodland Aberdeenshire











Ancient Aberdeenshire.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

samk said:


> Is the subject it being grim up north?




that particular corner of it was grim. At least his room wasn't crawling with ants.. 


My feet are lovely.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 2, 2008)

As promised, a contribution from me.



















Links to more from this set can be seen in my thread about the new Olympus camera.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 3, 2008)

I ran into Joe Finnon recently. He recognised me. I didn't say anything, I didn't do anything, but I think he saw the anger in my face. I walked away and I'm proud of myself.





Seeing that cunt set off a torrent of emotions I thought I'd left behind 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## Spion (Jun 3, 2008)

Leeds, looking up






Leeds, looking down


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2008)

Spion said:


> Leeds



I like those.  Is that under the railway station?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



excellent.


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I ran into Joe Finnon recently. He recognised me. I didn't say anything, I didn't do anything, but I think he saw the anger in my face. I walked away and I'm proud of myself.
> 
> Seeing that cunt set off a torrent of emotions I thought I'd left behind 2 and a half years ago.



Joe Finnon will die alone and no one will weep.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2008)

I shot my wad in the May thread, and it was actually June. Oh well.


----------



## Spion (Jun 4, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> I like those.  Is that under the railway station?


It is indeed the Dark Arches


----------



## e19896 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## boohoo (Jun 4, 2008)

pogofish said:


> Ancient Aberdeenshire.



Cool standing stones - where are they exactly?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2008)

A few recent shots:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2008)

Woolpit Steam 2008


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2008)

More Woolpit Steam 2008. 

Photographs taken on film with Praktica Super TL SLR with Pentacon 50mm f1.8 lens


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2008)

Some ducks on monday.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Some ducks on monday.



I love that teuchter.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 5, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Cool standing stones - where are they exactly?



http://people.bath.ac.uk/prsrlp/kernunos/scotland/cothiemu.htm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 6, 2008)

Basking frog.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2008)

Is that like a basking shark?

Mucking about with macro.











 second one's a bit shit.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Is that like a basking shark?



I will find out tomorrow when I go on an alien frog hunt!  

Sems some idiot former frog enthusiast has dumped their collection in a local beauty spot & left them to fend for themselves - Which could have devastating consequences for the native creatures.

Never mind that the interlopers croak at about ten times the volume of the natives - I thought it was ducks or geese when I first heard them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2008)

My excellent child.










Disabled girl graduates.





Translator


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Some digital photos of Woolpit Steam 2008


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2008)

Thirsty Car?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 6, 2008)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## idioteque (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## mitochondria (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## samk (Jun 7, 2008)

Garden reflected in painted door, cropped textures


----------



## samk (Jun 7, 2008)

e19896 said:


>



Wonderful


----------



## e19896 (Jun 8, 2008)

samk said:


> Wonderful



Thanks had fun on no sleep had to spend time from this
http://www.southyorkshirepride.co.uk/site/
























- Park Hill Flats is the largest listed building in Europe. It consists of four blocks 13, 10, 9 and 7 storeys, linked at various levels. The entire complex contains 995 residential units, as well as shops and civic amenities.

- The complex was often referred to as 'streets in the sky', mainly because there were decks stretching across each block. From ground level up, the 'streets' were called The Pavement, Gilbert Row, Hague Row, Long Henry Row and Norwich Row.

- Park Hill Flats formed Part One of the Park Hill scheme. Part Two, also known as the Hyde Park Flats, was built on an adjacent site.

- The thinking behind Park Hill was heavily influenced by Le Corbusier's Unité d`Habitation in Marseille. Unlike its French counterpart, Park Hill has remained a social housing complex.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 9, 2008)

St Pancras Station June 8th 2008


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kings Cross Lighthouse and Station tower.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 9, 2008)

janeb said:


> Tynemouth Beach, today



Yay for Tynemouth! 

My kid brother lives there. Howling gale last time I went there as well.

I assume it stops once in a while.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw some amazing low clouds over the sea today, this is taken with a crappy camera but you get the idea:


----------



## pogofish (Jun 10, 2008)

More ancient stones & woodlands this weekend:


----------



## pogofish (Jun 10, 2008)

And coming-up, a return visit to the disused catholic college I photographed the other month.











For the absolute very last time.


----------



## Grobelaar (Jun 10, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Some ducks on monday.



This I like very much - I love the two objects in opposite corners and the gulf of water between them.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## baffled (Jun 10, 2008)

Haven't used my camera in ages so while sitting in the garden I thought I'd get it out, so to speak.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2008)

pogofish said:


>


this made me smile a lot


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2008)

Mitford Castle in Northumberland









One of the local pubs which was damaged by fire at the weekend.  I drove past last night and spotted a bloke sitting inside clutching a pint, so either the damage wasn't too bad or he was desperate for a drink


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2008)

was it the invisible man?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> was it the invisible man?



He wasn't there this evening when I took that, unfortunately.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2008)

aha 

very atmospheric shot. hope the public house maintains.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the local pubs which was damaged by fire at the weekend.  I drove past last night and spotted a bloke sitting inside clutching a pint, so either the damage wasn't too bad or he was desperate for a drink



Isn't that in Bensham?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aha
> 
> very atmospheric shot. hope the public house maintains.



I think it will.  It's a bit of a dump, but always seems quite popular.

There was a guy outside when I first got there, but he didn't look like the sort who'd take kindly to having his photo taken, so I waited until he'd gone 



Refused as fuck said:


> Isn't that in Bensham?



Yep, on the corner of Rawling Road.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuck. I wondered where the fire was, I think it was Friday when it burned down.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember seeing fire engines outside, but can't remember which day it was.  I think the damage is mostly superficial as it seems to be back open now.


----------



## Spion (Jun 11, 2008)

The beach, last Saturday


----------



## baffled (Jun 11, 2008)

Haven't quite my macro technique back yet so have attemted to hide my shortcomings with some PP


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm really pleased with this portrait. 

Bugger I can't get photobucket to resize for U75


----------



## Spion (Jun 12, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:


> I'm really pleased with this portrait.


Yes, it's nice. You look smiley, but a bit jaundiced?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 12, 2008)

Spion said:


> Yes, it's nice. You look smiley, but a bit jaundiced?



Ha ha.  Pic came up bloody huge so thought bugger I'll sort it out and shove it up later.  

I'm not jaundiced just overdosed on Tesco Banana Milkshake mix.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> This I like very much - I love the two objects in opposite corners and the gulf of water between them.



Cheers.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2008)

pogofish said:


> And coming-up, a return visit to the disused catholic college I photographed the other month.
> 
> 
> For the absolute very last time.



If you like disused catholic colleges, you should check out St Peters Seminary near Cardross, just a bit NW from Glasgow.

http://www.riskybuildings.org.uk/docs/26stpeters/index.html


----------



## pogofish (Jun 13, 2008)

I know it & hope to visit it sometime soon.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2008)

My 13 year old, seconds before a big over the bars crash on the next jump


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## dlx1 (Jun 13, 2008)

baffled said:
			
		

>



Sharp


----------



## e19896 (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Spion (Jun 13, 2008)

Bronze Age in Bradford


----------



## mort (Jun 13, 2008)

An installation on the South Bank - part of Massive attack Meltdown


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 14, 2008)

The a day out in rivelin.. which has to be no three in our top ten of places we walk talk share time with mother earth.



> Rivelin Valley is a woodland valley in Sheffield, South Yorkshire. The River Rivelin runs through the valley. Rivelin possesses many ponds, testament to the twenty mills which were once present on the river. Famous mills are the Hind Wheel and the Rivelin Corn Mill, the former dating from 1581 and the latter, 1600. The most well known, Mousehole Forge at Malin Bridge, produced the famous anvils. Some mills were in activity up until the 1950s.
> 
> As well as industrial heritage, the valley is home to much wildlife, now protected by the Rivelin Valley Conservation Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## e19896 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Sheffield Millhouses*





















There Sheffield a place named Jacobs we are doing more research on here, we know it was the old NHS laundry service has been closed for over 4 years as this is how long we have been going and in sheffield, next door to Tesco Millhouses need to go?

Then google Sheffield Tesco Millhouses you will find, left hand car park see that green fence through there..

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...eld&fb=1&view=text&latlng=4028676242782294780

Note you will need good footware, a tourch and a strong nose as it stinks in some parts of this place..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/sets/72157605606892593/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## johey24 (Jun 14, 2008)

Been going through some silhouettes I've taken over the last 2 or 3 months:

Li River, Southern China. A nightly performance of +500 (?) odd local cormorant fishermen and traditional dancers, all done against a backdrop of bigger than life lit karst mountains. The "stage" (part of the river) is about 6 football pitches big and these people are bloody brilliant. Mostly done on little bamboo boats, but also some seriously high tech effects and mass choreography involved. Directed by the guy who will be directing the opening ceremony of this year's Olympic Games.

Taken with a 300mm zoom (hand held and bopping through heads in front of me), so pretty chuffed with it. 






Chinese New Year






Inside the Forbidden City






And for the fun, one I took on Monday on a walkabout in Shanghai: She is definitely the Queen of Her castle!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2008)

johey24 said:


>



I like this


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 16, 2008)

*Jammin'*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 17, 2008)

Johey24 - those shots are fantastic lots of atmosphere, provokes questions. As usual really interesting and unique approach.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



I like it.


----------



## tangentlama (Jun 17, 2008)

Oops. permissions not yet received


----------



## johey24 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tx Tom Craggs. I do appreciate  your comments.

Paul Russell: 

 Strangely, I either absolutely adore your stuff or feel absolutely alienated from and cold towards them. (Like the one of the boy and others on the pier ... just did not get that). Then again, even being cold is good as at least it elicits a reaction. 

Please do not get me wrong - I think u are one of the most amazing photographers on U75 from whom I and most of us here can learn. 

So. Let's for once look at ONE of the works of the more esteemed photographers on here's work and try to be honest and try to learn (as Stanley always tells us to be and to do). 

This one of the ladies at (maybe) Wimbledon or wherever  ..... definitely Britain ....  lovely, evocative, colourful. Opportunistic in both scene and threesome ... all 100%. 

My problem:  why did u push the saturation to the point where the green became spikey, "unreal"  and "too much" .... 

Thus, the question (and again, this is to learn): 

It's a perfect pic except for the saturation which takes it to the brink of the wanna-make-believe-perfect-world of computerdom. 

Did you push the saturation on PP or was it just your settings on your cam? 

If no PP and all was done on your cam, what were your settings on cam? 

Again ...  do not take this the wrong way . It's meant to be critical, yes, but also meant as a question aimed at learning.

Let's for once try and leave the sarcasm / wisecracks / British humour / possible spelling and grammar mistakes etc etc etc etc outside the door and  let's try and focus on the photo ... just for once, please.

Again, seriously, this is supposed to be about photography.  Let's stick to the topic, just for once. 

Please.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 17, 2008)

johey24 said:


> This one of the ladies at (maybe) Wimbledon or wherever  ..... definitely Britain ....  lovely, evocative, colourful. Opportunistic in both scene and threesome ... all 100%.
> 
> My problem:  why did u push the saturation to the point where the green



Well, it's quite a contrast-y scene, so it was taken with exposure compensation -1 so that important highlights didn't blow (too much). So it already looks quite saturated, without any post-processing. Most of the green is artificial in real life (if you see what I mean) ... although the trees are real.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 17, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I like it.



Thanks!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 17, 2008)

Another London one:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

I've found a couple of old cds with some lc-a pictures on from 2005. Been going through them the past couple of days.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 17, 2008)

Vintage Paw - Interesting - top one def seems to be a double exposure, was it planned or an issue with the LC-A? - I ask because I have used one recently that seems to be slipping when winding on. Haven't processed the film yet but I wonder if I will get the same..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Vintage Paw - Interesting - top one def seems to be a double exposure, was it planned or an issue with the LC-A? - I ask because I have used one recently that seems to be slipping when winding on. Haven't processed the film yet but I wonder if I will get the same..



It was the last frame of the roll, and I reckon I must have just kept trying to get one more shot on. I think it's 3 shots – the main one with the frozen tree, then an ornate gate, then a frozen web.

e2a – possibly 4 shots, because that metal basket bin doesn't seem like it's part of any of the other 3 shots.


----------



## johey24 (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Well, it's quite a contrast-y scene, so it was taken with exposure compensation -1 so that important highlights didn't blow (too much). So it already looks quite saturated, without any post-processing. Most of the green is artificial in real life (if you see what I mean) ... although the trees are real.



Any comments?

Let's take Paul's photo of the ladies on the  Tennis Courts. He IS a brilliant photographer, as most will agree, and let's see what we can all learn from this one, single photo.

I personally think is a lovely pic, but not one of his best mostly due to saturation levels. 

I am sure he is big enough for a wee criticism. Also,  I am sure he would join in defending / criticising his own as he has already done. 

After this, please take one of mine and pull it to shreds. See what we can learn from that.

Maybe we should put one forward every week and have it criticised / evaluated / commented upon, whatever is PC for having your say nowadays?

No need to get personal.  Let's focus on the photo, something the "Critics" forum was supposed to do but has obviously not been doing as of late. 

A lot of us wanna learn. Let's do that. 

So, let's drop this U75 veneer for once and get serious. That is how we will grow. 

If not, we will continue getting endless and senseless photos of lamp posts, trees, night shots of TVs, cats as from me, statues as from me etc etc etc without any comments. 

Irrelevant.

Irrelevant photos breed an irrelevant site. 

Let's make it relevant again in terms of photography.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm still too afraid to leave the garden...
















don't know how 'relevant' these are though?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

johey – calm down duck. There's the 'submit a photo' thread at the top of this forum if you want to submit for serious critique. These monthly threads are just where we chuck up what we've been taking this month, perhaps ones we like, perhaps ones we don't.

Every single photo is entirely 'relevant' to the person who took it. Why on earth are you jabbering about irrelevance? Have I missed something?


----------



## johey24 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I am calm VP. Very much so.  

Thank you for responding. 

I completely understand the difference between this thread and the one you mentioned - as I do relevance. 

What did make me post that hopefully in-your-face, hopefully-getting-a-knee-jerk reaction notice was the simple fact that the "submit a photo" sticky mentioned by you has received no more than a 42 posts (if I counted correctly) since December last year .... that's 42 in 6 months  ... that's about what we generate on here a week  ...  and if this is a sticky, a showcase of U75, well, should we not take it more seriously? or should we unstick it if it serves no purpose? 

It is, after all, a STICKY  right at the top of the page. Let's use it more often. And learn from one another.

What do u think?

PS: Love the "calm down duck" thing. Must say I do not know it and will have to investigate the origins of this tomorrow.  Nice saying, though. 

Kwak kwak.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

Duck – a term of endearment from the Midlands. Like chuck, or love, or dear, or shug, or flowerpot etc.


----------



## johey24 (Jun 17, 2008)

OK. Sweet. 

I like flowerpot ... just know the better half's sense of humour would be tickled by that one .....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 17, 2008)

johey24 said:


> night shots of TVs



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2008)

johey24 said:


> Tx Tom Craggs. I do appreciate  your comments.
> 
> Paul Russell:
> 
> ...



I really like the saturation in Paul's photo. Don't think it's too much at all. I don't think it's fair to say it's 'wrong'. The image is down to to the vision the photographer had in the first instance (and who can say it's wrong apart from the photographer) and the personal taste of the viewer in the end. 

All my work is deliberately over saturated, so you'd probably hate it 

That's one of the reasons i don't put my stuff up here. I know it's not technically perfect, but i like it the way it is


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I really like the saturation in Paul's photo. Don't think it's too much at all. I don't think it's fair to say it's 'wrong'.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't say it is "wrong" either, just not to everyone's taste. Maybe not even to my taste.
> ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2008)

Paul Russell;7649817][quote=Lisarocket said:


> I really like the saturation in Paul's photo. Don't think it's too much at all. I don't think it's fair to say it's 'wrong'.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't say it is "wrong" either, just not to everyone's taste. Maybe not even to my taste.
> ...



I like that.

Over-saturation works really well for some subjects, not so well for others. 

Paul, I didn't think your green photo was over-saturated at all, it looked just right to my eyes.

johey – remember, your monitor and/or browser settings might also have something to do with the way you perceive colours/contrast


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


>


 
Niiiice. Almost spooky.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Niiiice. Almost spooky.



Ta 





Oh how apt I chose to upload some cold winter photos just as I come down with an evil cold.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2008)

Paul Russell;7649817][QUOTE=Lisarocket said:


> I really like the saturation in Paul's photo. Don't think it's too much at all. I don't think it's fair to say it's 'wrong'.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't say it is "wrong" either, just not to everyone's taste. Maybe not even to my taste.
> ...



That's fab


----------



## e19896 (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2008)

*Psycho Buildings, Southbank*

Haven't had time to actually go inside the Hayward Gallery to see the exhibition, but I really want to get inside that bubble:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2008)

johey24 said:


> Oh I am calm VP. Very much so.
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> ...



Maybe the unpopularity of that thread, and the popularity of this one, should tell you something.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep. After all, I doubt many people join urban75 on the basis of wanting critical feedback on their photography 

It just so happens that a bunch of us who post here anyway quite like photography. Some are better than others, in fact some are pro. There are loads and loads of places on the internet to find critique, a lot of it viciously biting. I don't think people really want that here. Otherwise, as JC said, the sticky thread might be more popular.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2008)

G'wan, jokey24. Tell me I'm shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> G'wan, jokey24. Tell me I'm shit.



I'm anthropomorphising – that needs an "O Hai!"


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't even know what the fuck it is!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Nice.  Is that the playground at Windmill Hills?


----------



## e19896 (Jun 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep. After all, I doubt many people join urban75 on the basis of wanting critical feedback on their photography
> 
> It just so happens that a bunch of us who post here anyway quite like photography. Some are better than others, in fact some are pro. There are loads and loads of places on the internet to find critique, a lot of it viciously biting. I don't think people really want that here. Otherwise, as JC said, the sticky thread might be more popular.



no i did not, in fact it was urban who got me into this and then i realised it was urban exploration and so fourth..



> urban exploration is simply the idea we could enter that secret world and never return; or, better, that we could burn away this one, to reveal the one beneath entirely.



i do post in the hope of some feedback, but i like to inspire people to look at life from another perspective. what is that empty space you walk past each day? what is its past future etc..

this has lead me into many places and next spain i shall be going for a little bit of urban exploration then back to the uk where i shall be talking to a load of people about what i do and why i do it..

it is thanks to urban that i got into this and now sometimes get paid to take images and talk about what i do, sometimes life is rather fucking cool..


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2008)

© IP


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2008)

here's another one, also taken at the Southbank:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 20, 2008)

© IP


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 20, 2008)

invisibleplanet said:


> © IP


Beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2008)

Albion Road, just after Turkiye won on penalties


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 21, 2008)

*whole bottle of rum night*


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 21, 2008)

dp


----------



## boohoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Cake...might have to take some more of these ladies beautiful cakes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## janeb (Jun 23, 2008)

From Orkney


----------



## e19896 (Jun 23, 2008)

Start of the weekend..






Something for the weekend






The Hangover from Friday had began






It Rained on Saturday

more


----------



## pogofish (Jun 23, 2008)

Some from the Scottish Traditional Boat Festival in Portsoy this weekend:


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 23, 2008)

From Whitstable on Sunday..


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 24, 2008)

Killer bees attack Punch & Judy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2008)

*Leysdown-on-Sea, Isle of Sheppey, the other day.*


----------



## keithy (Jun 25, 2008)

absolutely shite photo, technically and in every other way! But it is pretty personal and is going to remind me of the place I'm leaving forever


----------



## Spion (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Spion (Jun 25, 2008)

Self portrait on the tube yesterday






And I just like looking at this one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the bees Paul  You can see them around his head in the first. I take it they got an off-season infestation?


----------



## pogofish (Jun 25, 2008)

Some more from the boats:


----------



## Spion (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Spion (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 26, 2008)

A couple more frogs:


----------



## votisit (Jun 26, 2008)

I was trimming a hedge in the garden yesterday and was being constantly dive bombed by wasps, so after cutting as much as I could I left all the trimmings on the grass and gave up.  This morning I decided to clear up the mess and perhaps see if I could cut a bit more, about 1 foot above where I was working yesterday I found a wasps nest.  Course I wasn't going to leave it there.

Cue lots of wasp killer spray and plenty of legging it when they started getting a bit miffed.  I managed to cut down the branch it was attached to and I stuck it inside a large tupperware box.  Open lid, spray, open lid again, spray some more.  Once I was quite certain that they were dead or dying I grabbed a pair of scissors and cut through the outer layers (curiosity will get me one day)

I placed a normal wasp next to the queen so you have an idea of size.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ excellent stuff!

I feel slightly sorry for the wasps but I really enjoyed looking at these photos.

Wasps' nests always look rather shambolic on the outside. It's interesting to see they are just the opposite on the inside.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

Some festering fruit.


----------



## votisit (Jun 26, 2008)

Some festering fruit.

Thats a good photo, I'll send you my wasps


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Some festering fruit.


 

That's rather a lot of festering fruit.  What a waste.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Love the bees Paul  You can see them around his head in the first. I take it they got an off-season infestation?



Cheers. I don't understand the last sentence though


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 26, 2008)

Deepest Dorset


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Cheers. I don't understand the last sentence though



I could see bees around the guy's head, as he was by the punch and judy stand. I'm assuming the punch and judy stand had a swarm/hive in it?


----------



## girasol (Jun 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Some festering fruit.



Is that real? I keep thinking/wishing it was photoshopped.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Is that real? I keep thinking/wishing it was photoshopped.



Yes, it is real, although it was certainly quite surreal when I was there. It was just dumped in the middle of a field. The rest of the field was covered with the rotted remains of other fruit and veg.






In the same complex there were piles of tyres and other junk,






and rows and rows of tractors and other farm vehicles in various states of repair.






I wanted to take more pictures of the dead tractors but there were a few people knocking about in the background and I had the distinct feeling that I wasn't really supposed to be there, so I didn't stick about too long.

This was all in the middle of farmland on the Isle of Sheppey, close to Sheerness. I gather that one of Sheerness port's main imports is fruit, so I am guessing that this is some sort of dumping ground for the produce that goes off or gets damaged during shipping.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> ...so I am guessing that this is some sort of dumping ground for the produce that goes off or gets damaged during shipping.




Any signs that pigs had been foraging? Surely it would make excellent pig food for happy, healthy free range pigs. I hate seeing food wasting.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Any signs that pigs had been foraging? Surely it would make excellent pig food for happy, healthy free range pigs. I hate seeing food wasting.



I couldn't see any pigs although there could have been some there at another time.

But would pigs eat fruit anyway?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> ...
> 
> But would pigs eat fruit anyway?




They'll eat anything. My parents kept pigs. They lived on the daily skips from fruit and veg shops and Don Millers hot bread kitchens. So did I 

Great photograph BTW.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 26, 2008)

IIRC, the regs on what you can feed pigs for the various grades of human consumption are now very strict.  The days of feeding them all sorts of waste are long gone, even where that waste is actually excellent food.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

pogofish said:


> IIRC, the regs on what you can feed pigs for the various grades of human consumption are now very strict.  The days of feeding them all sorts of waste are long gone, even where that waste is actually excellent food.




That's crap innit. We had the best fed (and tastiest) Large Blacks in the World. They must also have been the happiest - roaming free. Foraging. Airating the pastures and fucking up the drainage pipes


----------



## pogofish (Jun 26, 2008)

I know - It has got to the point that many of the traditional pig farmers here, who have largely produced top-quality free range beasts, are on the point of jacking it in.  The costs of moving to "approved" feeds are just not worth it.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2008)

pogofish said:


> I know - It has got to the point that many of the traditional pig farmers here, who have largely produced top-quality free range beasts, are on the point of jacking it in.  The costs of moving to "approved" feeds are just not worth it.



What's the reasoning behind the regs, then? Concern that chemicals and stuff in the feed could end up in the meat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2008)

Memories of June weekend in Bruges


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I could see bees around the guy's head, as he was by the punch and judy stand. I'm assuming the punch and judy stand had a swarm/hive in it?



Oh right, I'm with you! The bees landed on the booth and hung out for most of the afternoon before buzzing off. I don't think they actually got inside or made a hide. I just caught the last few minutes of action as I had just got off the bus. Bit of luck really.

http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/mostpopular.var.2359695.mostviewed.beach_is_buzzing_as_bees_swarm_in.php


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Deepest Dorset
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the sun in this picture? If you look at the trees in the right background, the shadows indicate that the sun is in the upper right. But the sheep, especially the one in front, don't seem to have shadows


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 26, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Where is the sun in this picture? If you look at the trees in the right background, the shadows indicate that the sun is in the upper right. But the sheep, especially the one in front, don't seem to have shadows



More or less behind my right shoulder, I think. Maybe it's a magic hill. Edit: if you look at the front sheep, it's left side is in shadow, so the light must be hitting it side on.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> More or less behind my right shoulder, I think. Maybe it's a magic hill. Edit: if you look at the front sheep, it's left side is in shadow, so the light must be hitting it side on.



But if it's behind your shoulder, why are the shadows of the bushes in front, closer to the viewer?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Edit: if you look at the front sheep, it's left side is in shadow, so the light must be hitting it side on.



His side is in shadow, but there's no shadow on the ground, at least not in a place that would correspond with the shadow on his body.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 26, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> His side is in shadow, but there's no shadow on the ground, at least not in a place that would correspond with the shadow on his body.



I don't know. Life's a mystery, isn't it!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> What's the reasoning behind the regs, then? Concern that chemicals and stuff in the feed could end up in the meat?



More or less, chemical/pathogenic contamination & of course to avoid a Scrapie/BSE type crossover but of course, there are concerns about the influence of agribiz as the regs cover so much that does not present any danger but still leaves the farmer with little choice but to buy commercial feed.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2008)

It's midday, the shadows are in teh grass you n00b.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> It's midday, the shadows are in teh grass you n00b.



Look at the three bushes to the right, and their shadows.

The foremost sheep has a bit of a shadow, visible in the grass, even, but it's behind the sheep.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 27, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Look at the three bushes to the right, and their shadows.
> 
> The foremost sheep has a bit of a shadow, visible in the grass, even, but it's behind the sheep.



I think it's partly down to the lie of the land, sheep in foreground stood on upslope meanign the shadow may not be entirely visible whereas you are looking down on the trees in the background.

Is this near Piddlehinton Paul?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 27, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I think it's partly down to the lie of the land, sheep in foreground stood on upslope meanign the shadow may not be entirely visible whereas you are looking down on the trees in the background.
> 
> Is this near Piddlehinton Paul?



Could well be. The sheep and the bushes are on opposing grades.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 27, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I think it's partly down to the lie of the land, sheep in foreground stood on upslope meanign the shadow may not be entirely visible whereas you are looking down on the trees in the background.
> 
> Is this near Piddlehinton Paul?



It's taken halfway up this hill in Abbotsbury

http://www.andrewgreen.biz/abbotsbury_photos.html

Scroll down to the pic

"Abbotsbury - St Catherine's Chapel in the snow at Sunset".

The sun's hitting things near the top at different angles to things near the bottom. innit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 28, 2008)

Carters Steam Fair in the park


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 29, 2008)

Is Carter's Steam Fair really a steam fair?  I didn't see any smoke or steam arising from any chimneys there.  Real steam driven fairground rides are very rare.  I suspect they have kept the old name and carried on but with diesel generators and electric motors.  

Please tell me I am wrong and that the generators are electric but built into steam traction engines.  That would be an acceptable compromise.  I loved the old traction engines.  Better still tell me that the carousel is driven directly by a steam engine and has as an organ built in that plays the old music-hall tunes and military marches, not some some rock and roll.    (To be Fair (geddit?) rock and roll sounds great on a fairground organ.)


----------



## e19896 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have new hard drive, plus i have not been going out as much i plan to upload a load on Monday today is Sunday i need to walk and talk with mother earth these been from Friday..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Is Carter's Steam Fair really a steam fair?  I didn't see any smoke or steam arising from any chimneys there.  Real steam driven fairground rides are very rare.  I suspect they have kept the old name and carried on but with diesel generators and electric motors.
> 
> Please tell me I am wrong and that the generators are electric but built into steam traction engines.  That would be an acceptable compromise.  I loved the old traction engines.  Better still tell me that the carousel is driven directly by a steam engine and has as an organ built in that plays the old music-hall tunes and military marches, not some some rock and roll.    (To be Fair (geddit?) rock and roll sounds great on a fairground organ.)


I'm not sure tbh. They have lots of proper old rides and my other half reckons some of them were still steam-driven. But i suspect leccy generators were sneakily powering at least a few. It's a proper bit of nostalgic fun though, penny arcade and coconut shy and chair swings and the music hall tunes you desire are certainly much in evidence.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jun 30, 2008)

Not sure as some parts of the place from the front seemed derelict and unused, others in use and with power on as i could see red led,s and so fourth going back in a while ie during the day see what is happening down there.

As it stands, i was on my own and shitting myself i can tell you (all part of the fun?) i was walking and working out other possible locations, an open door i look inside and think erm nice, round the front to see if it was workers on a Sunday etc, had someone simply forgot to close the fire door? i go back in and wonder around taking these images.

Ill drop more notes if it is live or gone if there are Sheffield people who feel like a wonder then give me a PM..


























Agreed it was crass to be on my own, and i would never do so but i took a risk and it paid off, use your head and some wisdom more on underclasrising http://pretentiousartist.com


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## dada (Jun 30, 2008)

taken at the butterfly house, natural history museum on sunday.


----------



## Forkboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Couple of shots from a college project..


----------



## dada (Jul 1, 2008)

ouch!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^loving the keyboard


----------

